# Game 58: Bobcats @ Heat (4/13 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 13, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats are 7-50 and have lost 14 straight.

At the moment I have no interest in watching this game. If we win, we were supposed to, and if we lose, its officially rock bottom.

Doubt Wade plays. Hopefully Lebron sits it out as well. We're pretty much locked in that 2 seed so no need to run guys into the ground these last 9 or 10 games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

is needed today.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

play Curry


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole
Harris
Miller (to get back in the flow...even if its next to D-Leaguers)
Turiaf
Pittman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Wade, Miller and UD tonight. Spo expects Wade and Miller to be available on Sunday. And UD is still suffering from a stomach virus that kept him our of the 2nd half last night.

So more JJ and Harris tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ is starting :laugh:

From 0 playing time one night, to starting the very next night...

Turiaf is out with a hamstring strain.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

starts? 

I'm watching.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why does Wade always get to take a game off and LeBron does not?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ 333333


Who'd have thought it?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What the **** is this camera angle?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ßen said:


> What the **** is this camera angle?



Sun sports has the worst camera men, broadcasters and directors I have ever seen. It truly is amateur hour over at that channel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow the Panthers are worse than the Heat. South FL sports is brutal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Why does Wade always get to take a game off and LeBron does not?


Wade is a fragile boy.

Still, Lebron should be sitting too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I literally can't watch the game cos of the camera-work. I'm missing plays cos they just start rewinding to reshow a block when we're on the fast break. I don't know if it's just the League Pass showing but it's shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 5/5


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh you're so awesome when the game couldn't matter less against a crap jockey team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has the feeling of a preseason game. Cole and Pitt in.

And the 1st Bobcts drive draws a foul on Pittman..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has all the feeling of a preseason game. Cole, Harris and Pittman all in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My first time watching a Heat game drunk since the XX season. Called for. My bro's watching in the adjacent room cheering on his 'Cats. This is fun.

:drake:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:jj:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris2LBJ alleyoop!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So yeah, seriously, why are they making Lebron play with all these scrubs?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot nothing Spoelstra does makes any sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> :jj:


:yesyesyes:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Miami sports fans do not turn to the Panthers game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> So yeah, seriously, why are they making Lebron play with all these scrubs?


Lebron is a tank. He'll need two or three days off to end the season and will be full strength

:lebron:!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> My first time watching a Heat game drunk since the XX season. Called for. *My bro's watching in the adjacent room cheering on his 'Cats. This is fun.*
> 
> :drake:


I turned on the Heat game to get some relief. aperbag:

Unless you meant the bobcats, then he can have my paper bag


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins, Heat and Panthers all playing in South Florida tonight. Its been over a decade since this has happened.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is a tank. He'll need two or three days off to end the season and will be full strength
> 
> :lebron:!


If Lebron is a tank what is Wade?








??


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn bad timeout Lebron just hit a 3 from 40 feet lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching the Charlotte broadcast while listening to and glancing at the Sun Sports stream. That Pittman dunk y'all missed was pretty nice. Went over someone, and looked like he wouldn't be able to reach from where he took off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No kneepads for Cole for the first time in his NBA career. Career-high coming.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We love seeing opposing threes go in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I turned on the Heat game to get some relief. aperbag:
> 
> Unless you meant the bobcats, then he can have my paper bag


I do. I recently joined my family in NC, who moved here four years ago from Miami. Plan on returning to the 305 in a couple months, but for now, roughing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony Davis and Byombo is gonna be a pretty nice defensive duo in a couple of years when they get older.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Marlins, Heat and Panthers all playing in South Florida tonight. Its been over a decade since this has happened.


A decade tomorrow, if I read @bytimreynolds' tweet correctly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with 6 on 3/4 shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anthony Davis and Byombo is gonna be a pretty nice defensive duo in a couple of years when they get older.


Derrick Rose and Dwyane Wade made a sick all-Chicago backcourt. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James Jones can't shoot for donkey cock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:jj: 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwann is in. Didn't know this game was over already...

BTW, I said Jones couldn't shoot so he'd hit his next one. <Genius.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anthony Davis and Byombo is gonna be a pretty nice defensive duo in a couple of years when they get older.


I really like Biyombo. After Ibaka and Biyombo I think that the Congo needs to be scouted more. This current generation of players looks promising.

What do you guys think about this lineup:

Wade
Jones
LeBron
Bosh
Turiaf

Will never happen because our coach only plays lineups that suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Derrick Rose and Dwyane Wade made a sick all-Chicago backcourt. (See what I did there?)


Just our awful luck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Damn bad timeout Lebron just hit a 3 from 40 feet lol.


Wow, I looked away before it hit. That went in?

Bobcats broadcast showing replays of the Chicago game. LET'S RUN A HIGHLIGHT OF YOUR SEASON. YEAH. YEAH. HOW 'BOUT THAT?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmer's first 2-point jumper missed of the season. Unofficial stat. ****ing pumpfake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loong rest for Lebron. Back in now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:juwan:!!

Will never be able to use that again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I really like Biyombo. After Ibaka and Biyombo I think that the Congo needs to be scouted more. This current generation of players looks promising.
> 
> What do you guys think about this lineup:
> 
> ...


Ironically, one of the most *purely *sensible lineups this roster could conjure.

LeBron's wearing some weird shoes tonight. They look like his "summer" shoes from 2010, the first shoes he wore with the Heat. Happened to be the last NBA game I attended, vs. Detroit in the first game of the preseason that year. This means something.

Chalmers shoots for 2. :mario:

Unrelated: we need that "Wario" head. Ben, if you can't do it, teach us the way so someone can. We're backed up with head requests.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know it's just the Bobcats but I would take this lineup over our smallball lineups any day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, the bobcats are worse than I thought.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-38 at the half

58 on 59% shooting. Good to have a bad team in town to get the offense back on track for a night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Panther claw back into the game. Down just 3-2 after 2.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

@Jace

Get me a list. They'll be done soonish. Or download GIMP then google how to make image backgrounds transparents and you'll be set.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just our awful luck.


Too sloshed to look this up right now, but IIRC most #1 lotto seeds miss out on the top seed by a healthy percentage. IMO the poor-Heat-luck aspect lies in the fact that it went to #9 seed Chicago (1-point-mother****ing-7-percent-chance), our mortal enemy who already had a good roster (so did we, in theory, but different situations entirely.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh my, the bobcats are worse than I thought.


Trying to decide if its this, or if we really do play a little "better" without Dwyane. The roles are more defined, that's for sure.

What do you guys think? Turiaf out because of the "mildly" strained left hamstring that the Heat claim, or the re-aggravated, surgiclally-repaired left hand Ira initially reported?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Florida Panthers get 2 goals back, 3-2 Devils with momentum for Panthers going into 3rd period. Refs have shit all over the game. BS Double minor 4 min penalty. lead to Devils 2nd goal. I think these refs are from the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Too sloshed to look this up right now, but IIRC most #1 lotto seeds miss out on the top seed by a healthy percentage. IMO the poor-Heat-luck aspect lies in the fact that it went to #9 seed Chicago (1-point-mother****ing-7-percent-chance), our mortal enemy who already had a good roster (so did we, in theory, but different situations entirely.)


That's what I meant. Just our awful luck that the team with the most lottery balls got beaten out by not the 2nd, 3rd or even 4th most, but by the team with the 8th or 9th most :banghead:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Ben. Need help from W2B and WC. I remember:

-Wario/Super Mario
-MANBEARPIG
-James Jones
-That Bosh picture I posted you had as your avy

Can't remember what else. I know I want a Fiorentino one, which I'll try to do myself probably tomorrow, if not more of the above listed. Help me out folks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That's what I meant. Just our awful luck that the team with the most lottery balls got beaten out by not the 2nd, 3rd or even 4th most, but by the team with the 8th or 9th most :banghead:


Thought you may've meant that. Wasn't sure. Funny part is I remember not giving a **** Chicago got it. I was so pumped we didn't get 4 or 3. Irony is we would've been worlds better off with 3 or 4. **** my balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shoe update: not the "summer" shoe LeBron's wearing. Something random. He's hit the shoe rotation like Erik has hit the team rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: :joel: :joel:

:joel:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys look at the Raps/Celtics boxscore the C's are down 10 in the 4th shooting 35%.

Raps' D > Heat's

:turiaf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh didn't know he was supposed to put forward his hands and grasp that nifty LeBron pass. Its OK. Sports are not his forte.

Shuts me up with the J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> You guys look at the Raps/Celtics boxscore the C's are down 10 in the 4th shooting 35%.
> 
> Raps' D > Heat's
> 
> :turiaf:


99% chance you're right, but 1% chance the Celtics don't get quite the level of pumped-up when seeing "Toronto" on opposing jerseys as they do when they see "Heat." Just maybe.

Best pass of Jones career there.

And...:joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is consistently missing jumpers I literally (no bullshit) step onto my driveway and immediately, casually hit without one warmup shot.

I realize I have no defense when I do this, but he's missing wide-open, is an NBA player, 6-11, big hands, and a great shooter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: :joel: :joel:

Anthony Davis has nothing on Superman's dad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish the other 28 teams were the Bobcats. We'd look how we're supposed to look.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still can't shoot threes.

Whoa, just totally thought Harris was DQ for a second. Memories.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a windmill and Wade on the bench holds up 6 fingers :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: holy shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PITTBULL!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, did Eric really just say 'floats like a butterfly, stings like a bee' to sign off there?

CHEESE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex, nice hook


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dexter Pittman: 2013 East All-Star starter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Harris. Basketball much?

Surprised we're going White Hot again. Was really thinking Back-in-Black, but I think they realized white = more Miami friendly. We care way more about fashion than OKC, and black reminds of funerals. The Red Zone was cool, and fit with the seats, but its even harder to get everyone wearing red. White matches the home uniforms, which is cool.

The Bobcats are so bad. Gonna hug my brother after this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Like, some guy named Higgins is playing and just hit a shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat fans consistently bringing back the wave like neon colors in fashion. YEAH MIAMI.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Eric.

"and when I referred to him as sexy dexy, that was only for our female viewers!"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_Dexter Pittman is playing like a man possessed by the spirit of victory. He's competing with the heart of Kevin McCallister in Home Alone. Simply jaw-dropping._


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> lol Eric.
> 
> "and when I referred to him as sexy dexy, that was only for our female viewers!"


a.k.a.: no ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan and Dex dominating the Bobcats front court. Stern, confiscate this franchise.

CONTRACTION.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, Curry looks thin. If only he could play.

Weird we play a division foe (Charlotte) three times and the Pacers four.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Curry just has no touch at all these days.

Bobcats are really, really bad. REAL BAD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Easiest game of the season. I was never even remotely worried. Good to have those every now and then, but came in the shadow of misery.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry does look in great shape. Shame he cant help us on the basketball court.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow, Harris. Basketball much?
> 
> Surprised we're going White Hot again. Was really thinking Back-in-Black, but I think they realized white = more Miami friendly. We care way more about fashion than OKC, and black reminds of funerals. The Red Zone was cool, and fit with the seats, but its even harder to get everyone wearing red. White matches the home uniforms, which is cool.
> 
> The Bobcats are so bad. Gonna hug my brother after this.


Back in black is bad ass. Looks like the Raiders black hole Miami version. Much more intimidating than white or red. Would make sense for us to wear our black jerseys at home to match the crowd.

Last time we did back in black the team wore white, I'm like wtf that's just stupid.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Celtics lost to Toronto but they shoot 61.4% against us... yay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Back in black is bad ass. Looks like the Raiders black hole Miami version. Much more intimidating than white or red. Would make sense for us to wear our black jerseys at home to match the crowd.
> 
> Last time we did back in black the team wore white, I'm like wtf that's just stupid.


The league doesnt allow you to wear anything but your home whites for the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The league doesnt allow you to wear anything but your home whites for the playoffs.


That's f'ing stupid. Home team should be allowed to wear whatever they want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paid very little attention to this game with the other two games going on, so I was SHOCKED to see Pitt's numbers. 16 on 7/11 shooting? mg:

And Joel with 10 points?

26 points from 2 centers? mg:mg:mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> That's f'ing stupid. Home team should be allowed to wear whatever they want.


Agreed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The league doesnt allow you to wear anything but your home whites for the playoffs.


Yup. They're even strict on the road. Gilbert got fined for letting the Cavs wear their burgundy throwbacks during LeBron's last Cleveland playoff hurrah.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Paid very little attention to this game with the other two games going on, so I was SHOCKED to see Pitt's numbers. 16 on 7/11 shooting? mg:
> 
> And Joel with 10 points?
> 
> 26 points from 2 centers? mg:mg:mg:


They should be executed summarily for defying The Order.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Yup. They're even strict on the road. Gilbert got fined for letting the Cavs wear their burgundy throwbacks during LeBron's last Cleveland playoff hurrah.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be executed summarily for defying The Order.


They should be strict on the road, that's part of the point of home court.

In the NFL and NHL the home team gets to choose if they wear solids or whites, and the visiting team has to wear the opposite. I guess that makes too much sense for the NBA though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Paid very little attention to this game with the other two games going on, so I was SHOCKED to see Pitt's numbers. 16 on 7/11 shooting? mg:
> 
> And Joel with 10 points?
> 
> 26 points from 2 centers? mg:mg:mg:


To be honest, I know it's the Bobcats, but Pitt looked good. Some nice aggressive moves, dunks, on Biyombo.

Still - perspective says not to get very excited about it. He's hardly going to be getting any meaningful time in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> They should be strict on the road, that's part of the point of home court.
> 
> In the NFL and NHL the home team gets to choose if they wear solids or whites, and the visiting team has to wear the opposite. I guess that makes too much sense for the NBA though.


What I meant is the road team generally gets to choose between regular and alternate colors. Its always been this way in the NBA. For some reason white at home makes more sense to me for the NBA than NFL or NHL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All this color talk made me remember how much I hate the yellow key still.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> To be honest, I know it's the Bobcats, but Pitt looked good. Some nice aggressive moves, dunks, on Biyombo.
> 
> Still - perspective says not to get very excited about it. He's hardly going to be getting any meaningful time in the playoffs.


Nope, Joel hardly plays as it is.

Plus, Pitt and Curry will most likely be inactive for all our playoff games.

The last time a center, not including PF's Bosh and UD, scored at least 16 points for us was...

December 8, 2011. Big Z had 16 points on 7-10, in a win @ Utah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> All this color talk made me remember how much I hate the yellow key still.












One of LeBron's upcoming playoff shoes. Looks like he's giving in to the ocean of yellow.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nope, Joel hardly plays as it is.
> 
> Plus, Pitt and Curry will most likely be inactive for all our playoff games.
> 
> ...


Fixed. Amazing stat. Thought it felt weird seeing a C with 16.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I remember Big Z in that game, he played great. Shame he couldn't maintain it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. He also had a pretty high rebound game that probably hasn't been matched since then. Or was it last year Magloire had, like, 18 against Toronto?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal had 19 rebounds against the Raptors in the final regular season game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Overshadowed by Eddie House's 35. The "WTF?" game.


----------

